# N-Ext Products and Molasses



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

I've had a lot of death in my lawn this year for various reasons. I have sprayed molasses, RGS and Humic, and it seems to be recovering nicely...how often do you all spray the N-ext products? I understand what's on the label, but I'm curious how much is too much...same for molasses.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

@LawnCareNut has a free guide for the Bio-Stim pack. You could base it off that. I don't think there are hard and fast rules for these products in general.

I can't speak to the molasses part of your question though.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I don't think you can go wrong with the molasses. It will feed the bacteria in your soil.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Check about a month and a half ago on the weekly Lawn and Garden show on @thegrassfactor.

There was a question about the Dethatch product and whether it really works, and he mentioned molasses been used for a long time in agriculture, but that you should be careful with how much molasses you put down. I don't remember how much but he mentioned a limit.


----------



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> Check about a month and a half ago on the weekly Lawn and Garden show on @thegrassfactor.
> 
> There was a question about the Dethatch product and whether it really works, and he mentioned molasses been used for a long time in agriculture, but that you should be careful with how much molasses you put down. I don't remember how much but he mentioned a l@thegrassfactor
> 
> Cool, thanks a ton.


----------



## dschertz (Jul 13, 2018)

GoPre said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > Check about a month and a half ago on the weekly Lawn and Garden show on thegrassfactor.
> ...


looked for the video. still can't find it. if anyone does, please link it below.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@dschertz






Recommended dose comes towards the end.


----------



## dschertz (Jul 13, 2018)

@adgattoni thank you thank you!!!!


----------

